# Thank you Duc996



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just wanted to thank Duc996 for taking on my project and doing an awesome job. This chest is the only thing my wife has left from her dad and it was in horrible shape. He replaced all sides, trim, rear and bottom panels with actual hardwoods. Re finished the front and top, and was able to salvage the ceder interior. Great guy to deal with. Wish pics did it justice but itâ€™s safe at home as letting it completely dry. 

































Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

You are very welcome! Glad I could help!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful work on the restore....


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hooked said:


> Beautiful work on the restore....


Thank you Hooked!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Really looks nice, happy wife = happy life!


----------

